# Sushi Anyone? – Freshwater 7/3/09



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

reminds me of a couple of kids out having a blast fishing in a little jon boat, except you're a lot older of course (easy to see, even in the out of focus pictures).


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Very good report. Those last bass were nice. Congrats.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sweet !!! you guys are on fire


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> reminds me of a couple of kids out having a blast fishing in a little jon boat, except you're a lot older of course (easy to see, even in the out of focus pictures).


Take away the arthritis, wrinkles, gray hair, extra poundage and failing eyesight, and you'd never know the difference! :  ;D 



> Very good report. Those last bass were nice. Congrats.


Thanks Jared!



> sweet !!! you guys are on fire


Well, it didn't compare to a 45lb cobia, but it was still lots of fun and cheap too.  Thanks man!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

So I just had a good laugh with my MIL. Bob grew up with her brothers and has been to my house visiting before. Wow, small world. Tell him we all say hi.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> So I just had a good laugh with my MIL. Bob grew up with her brothers and has been to my house visiting before. Wow, small world. Tell him we all say hi.


Wow is right! I'll ask him tonight. ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good report and that lake looks like fish Nirvana (and maybe fishermen Nirvana).


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

[/quote]
Well, it didn't compare to a 45lb cobia, but it was still lots of fun and cheap too.  Thanks man!  
[/quote]
when ever you can have the words cheap and fun in the same sentence you know your doing good  yeah, it was a lot of fun wrestling that cobia but burning almost $100 smackers in fuel to do it has me day dreaming of being in the mud minnow probing one of those bass holes you've been working on   ;D


----------



## Redfly (Nov 14, 2007)

Thats a lot of Bass ;D


----------

